# Realizar proyectos para principiantes



## Capacitor_236 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el ambito de la electronica y e gustaria saber que proyectos me recomendarian realizar para fogearme mas en el esunto... Gracias



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> El título del mensaje sólo debe contener infromación relacionada con tu duda/comentario.
> 
> Título editado


----------



## mabauti (Jun 5, 2007)

hay para escoger :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/


----------

